# Best obscure movie...???



## ricoba (Mar 24, 2007)

So with all the movie chat it got me thinking, what in your opinion was the best obscure movie that you saw or can remember.

I'll start, here's a couple,  I had to search IMDB to find the names of the films.  I only remembered the actors, but these are two films that I enjoyed at the time.

_Cross Creek_ with Mary Steenburgen & Rip Torn.

_Salvador_ with James Woods & James Belushi


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 24, 2007)

Let's Scare Jessica to Death

I saw this when I was about 20 years old on a double bill with "Play Misty for Me".  PMM was the feature; LSJD was the B-movie first feature.

We walked out of the theater thinking how lame PMM was in comparison.

This is a horror film from the era when the horror was in the script, the mood, the pacing - no blood, no gore, no nudity, no profanity. No Jason or Freddy guys splattering blood.  Not even a Janet Leigh grabbing a shower curtain. Everything is psychology and atmosphere.

Read the IMDB user comments.


----------



## pacheco18 (Mar 24, 2007)

House of Games

An unforgettable movie about an incredible con artist by David Mamet and starring his ex wife Lindsay Crouse.

You can watch it over and over and still not catch everything.

It is haunting

Very hard to rent as it is hard to find.


----------



## barndweller (Mar 24, 2007)

Babet's Feast

I like foreign films but it's tough when you have to read subtitles. You miss so much of the actual film. This one has very little dialogue so I could just enjoy the film without so much effort.


----------



## janapur (Mar 24, 2007)

Eating Raul- it had to have been over 20 years ago.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 24, 2007)

Enchanted April (a hidden gem)


----------



## Kathy Q (Mar 24, 2007)

Quilter said:


> Enchanted April (a hidden gem)



I loved Enchated April.  Another gem is Willow.

Kathy Q


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2007)

If you need more help in tracking down what a movie's about, Two additional links for movie reviews are:

The Movie Review Query Engine - http://www.mrqe.com/

and Rotten Tomatoes - http://www.rottentomatoes.com/
Red Tomato is a positive review, Green Tomato splat is a negative review


Richard


----------



## akbmusic (Mar 24, 2007)

*Wow-I'd forgotten*

*


pacheco18 said:



			House of Games

An unforgettable movie about an incredible con artist by David Mamet and starring his ex wife Lindsay Crouse.

You can watch it over and over and still not catch everything.

It is haunting

Very hard to rent as it is hard to find.
		
Click to expand...

*
I used to love this movie when I was in college-watched many times! I had forgotten about it until you listed it!


----------



## pacheco18 (Mar 24, 2007)

akbmusic said:


> I used to love this movie when I was in college-watched many times! I had forgotten about it until you listed it!




And I just found out that it is available on DVD from Amazon-- I never buy movies but I think this one will be the exception -- I could watch it 100 more times.


----------



## DonM (Mar 24, 2007)

Here are four that immediately come to mind:


1976 *Obsession* with Cliff Robertson & a young John Lithgow (with hair)

1980 *The Changling *with George C. Scott- very scary

1951 *The Man in the White Suit* with Alec Guinness- English Humor at it's best

2002 *In America* One of my favorite films and very under rated


----------



## derb (Mar 24, 2007)

Whatever happen to Mel Brooks' 12 chairs, a comedy based on the russian revolution.


----------



## gdeluca (Mar 24, 2007)

pacheco18 said:


> House of Games
> 
> An unforgettable movie about an incredible con artist by David Mamet and starring his ex wife Lindsay Crouse.
> 
> ...



You read my mind!  House of Games has always been a favorite of mine


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2007)

House of Games is also available for rent at Netflix.com


Richard


----------



## JudyH (Mar 24, 2007)

Mulholland Drive

Its very circular, sort of starts in the middle and ends in the middle.

After I read a 12 page explanation on the internet, I sort of got it.


----------



## cancun dish (Mar 24, 2007)

*obscure*

Finders Keepers starred among many others Jim Carrey and beverly d'angelo.  A comedy about a con that went south.  Funny funny funny


----------



## rod (Mar 24, 2007)

*Matewan*, a 1987 movie about coal mining in West Virginia.


----------



## Parkplace (Mar 24, 2007)

A good comedy rental is NOISES OFF.  

With many big names like Carol Burnett, George Corman, Michael Cann (and others I've forgotten)

This was a real sleeper and we only rented by accident.  Its about a travelling stage play troup and all the things that can go wrong.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 24, 2007)

"Tetsuo: Iron Man" comes to mind. Parental advisory warning! :ignore: 

"Daisies", a camp Czech film I had to write a paper on in college. Now I own it on DVD.  

Some more recent films that are indie, obscure and unique:

"Gaudi Afternoon"
"Dirty Pretty Things"
"The Magdalene Sisters"

and my favorite since I saw it on the bigscreen in London a couple summers ago, "The Story of the Weeping Camel"


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 24, 2007)

*House of Games* is definitely on my list too.  Saw it on a transcontinental flight quite a few years ago.  Think I've seen it half a dozen times since then, and even knowing how it's going to play out I still find it engrossing.  Good performance by Joe Montagna, as well as Lindsay Crouse.

*The Earthling* - not a sci-fi flic like it sounds.  William Holden's next-to-last film, with a young Rick Schroder (probably still 'Ricky' then, although I see he is back to 'Ricky' in '24').   Haven't seen this in years.. time to Netflix it.  (Rats.  Just checked and Netflix doesn't seem to have it.  Far as I can tell it hasn't been released on DVD, all I can find is VHS tape.)


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh, yeah, and *Memento*.  Completely fascinating.  Not one to 'watch' while trying to do something else - definitely requires your complete attention.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 24, 2007)

I forgot one of my favorites - Shoot the Piano Player with Charles Aznavour, directed by Francois Truffaut.

_Shoot the Piano Player_ was good enough to cleanse from my nostrils the French movie stench left by the odious Week End.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's one that not many will know about. It's slow, it's a character study, it's a tear-jerker. 

_Tell Me a Riddle_, 1980, starring Lila Kedrova, Melvyn Douglas, and Brooke Adams. Directed by Lee Grant. From IMDB: "Touching story of elderly couple David and Eva who go on one last journey across the USA when they discover Eva is dying, ending up with their granddaughter Jeannie in San Francisco." But that doesn't even scratch the surface. 

You won't like it if you are action oriented, but if you are a believer in life and love and the value of family you will love it. 

Generally, women love it and men find it slow moving, but I loved it. Strongly recommended, at least to those who don't mind becoming engrossed in a story about people. I haven't seen this movie in over 20 years and I still well up thinking about it, it is that good. An underappreciated gem if there ever was one.


Tom


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2007)

Tell me a Riddle is available for download rental from Amazon.com

Tom, Thanks for this recommendation - sounds like a great movie.


Richard


----------



## Kathy Q (Mar 24, 2007)

Don't forget The Brother From Another Planet...

Kathy Q


----------



## BarCol (Mar 24, 2007)

Greenfingers****** - Clive Owen, Helen Murren
Priscilla Queen of the Desert 
Muriels Wedding - Toni Colette
The Dish****** Sam Neil
Local Hero - Peter Reigart
The Castle ****** the best as far as I'm conerned
Shirley Valentine 
Saving Grace  - Brenda Blethen

and a bunch more that I will no doubt remember as soon as I log off


----------



## Luanne (Mar 24, 2007)

One of my favorites, an early Baz Luhrman film........ *Strictly Ballroom*


----------



## Kathy Q (Mar 24, 2007)

BarCol said:


> Greenfingers****** - Clive Owen, Helen Murren
> Priscilla Queen of the Desert
> Muriels Wedding - Toni Colette
> The Dish****** Sam Neil
> ...



BarCol...

Pricilla, Queen of the Desert, Muriels Wedding, Local Hero and Shirley Valentine...  Several of my favs!

Kathy Q


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Mar 24, 2007)

BarCol said:


> Greenfingers****** - Clive Owen, Helen Murren
> Priscilla Queen of the Desert
> Muriels Wedding - Toni Colette
> The Dish****** Sam Neil
> ...


 
Barb, if you enjoyed _Priscilla Queen of the De_sert, you'll probably love _Sordid Lives_.


----------



## brockville (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm not sure this movie would be considered 'obscure' - but I think it is long forgotten. It is "Charly" ( a not-too dated 1968 tearjerker) starring Cliff Robertson  (He won an Oscar for his performance).He portrays a 'retard' who becomes a super-brain because of a medical experiment.Claire Bloom co-stars/counsels/falls for him. Things go well - then not so well. Worth watching if you can find it!!


----------



## ausman (Mar 25, 2007)

Great movie and a great story, based on a si-fi story Flowers for Algeron.

Algeron was the experimental rat. Shortly after Cliff Robertsons career tanked, it was not for a lack of acting talent.

It is an unusual movie also in that the movie stayed close to the books storyline.

Glad you mentioned it, I've written down a few of the prior mentions but this one is familiar.


----------



## JoeP (Mar 25, 2007)

House of Games is one of my favorites, too.  I still recall the distinction made between a salesman and a confidence man: A salesman gets you to put your confidence in _him_, while a con man gets you to believe that he's put his confidence in _you_ - lowering your defenses while engaging your greed.

Intrigued by the distinction, I missed the central point of the story. My wife, in recalling the movie identified it as a study in sociopathy.  The con man hustler, Montegna, meets his sociopathic better, Crouse.

I also loved Memento.  With the story line going in reverse, it's easy to miss some  important connections - just as it would be if one suffered a profound short-term memory deficit.  The idea that someone would deliberately mislead himself in order to get even with someone else seems bizarre, but is perfectly logical - and arguably rational.   The story gets better with additional viewings beyond the first.


----------



## rsweeney (Mar 25, 2007)

OK NOT SO sure about Obscure but a great movie and a must see Reese Witherspoon, Kiefer Sutherland and even Brooke Shields    Movie is "FREEWAY"     A twisted take on 'Little Red Riding Hood' with a teenage juvenile delinquent on the run from a social worker traveling to her grandmother's house and being hounded by a charming, but sadistic, serial killer       link:   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116361/     Enjoy


----------



## Mosca (Mar 25, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Tell me a Riddle is available for download rental from Amazon.com
> 
> Tom, Thanks for this recommendation - sounds like a great movie.
> 
> ...




Richard, let me know what you think, if you do see it. Like I said, it's a movie about people and the plot is interior; it's not your typical Tom Cruise vehicle. 


Tom


----------



## Mosca (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's an obscure film that kind of defies categorization. Comedy? Sci-fi? Horror? Teen?

_Night of the Comet_. The earth passes through the tail of a comet, and the only ones left are a couple of valley girls, some evil scientists, and a lot of zombies.

Not available on DVD though. You can find used VHS pretty easily. It seems to be a cult classic. Key quote, from Samantha [When her MAC-10 jams while target shooting]: "Daddy would have gotten us Uzis." 


Tom


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 26, 2007)

Having been married for 30 years I can honestly say (1) my husband has taken me to some wierd and obscure movies and (2) I don't see where anyone mentioned these two. The first is Straw Dogs (Dustin Hoffman). It's about an American who goes to Ireland (?). A mentally challenged man accidently kills a taunting young girl, the townsfolk come after him and DH protects his home.  It is a a man's home is his castle movie. The first 3/4 were BORING,:zzz:  the last 20 miunutes RIVETING (according to my husband) .  Warning some sexual content.  The other is based on a Cat Steven's song and starred Ruth Gordon. I cannot remember the title. The young man is a suicide fanatic who falls in love with RG. RG is an excentric old lady living in a rail road car. It chronciles his short time with her.  Ruth Gordon is classic. I remember the music and the scene where the uncle tries to talk to the young man about falling in love with an old woman.  See, I told you these are OBSCURE.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 26, 2007)

nightnurse613 said:


> The other is based on a Cat Steven's song and starred Ruth Gordon. I cannot remember the title. The young man is a suicide fanatic who falls in love with RG. RG is an excentric old lady living in a rail road car. It chronciles his short time with her.  Ruth Gordon is classic. I remember the music and the scene where the uncle tries to talk to the young man about falling in love with an old woman.  See, I told you these are OBSCURE.



Oh, yeah, this must be *Harold and Maude*.  Haven't thought about that film in years...


----------



## Ginny (Mar 26, 2007)

A Midwinter's Tale -

Kenneth Branagh directs A MIDWINTER'S TALE, a delightful romantic comedy that celebrates the acting profession with all its passion, humor, drama, naivety, and zest for life. "It's a comic look at the actor's eternal despair" says Branagh. The ensemble comedy takes as its starting point the efforts of an out-of-work actor, Joe Harper, played by Michael Maloney (TRULY MADLY DEEPLY), who salvages his pride by mounting a low-budget production of "Hamlet". Only his agent Margaretta D'Arville (Joan Collins) believes in him. His auditions summon from the woodwork a most unpromising selection of misfits and has-beens. He signs up a cast of six to play the twenty-four roles in Shakespeare's greatest play. And so the challenge begins. 

('blurb from
http://www.sonypictures.com/classics/midwinter/


----------



## Kathy Q (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't think anyone's mentioned The Last Starfighter or Dave.  Two more guilty pleasures...

Kathy Q


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 26, 2007)

Ohh - I just remembered.

Night of the Hunter, with Robert Mitchum and Shelley Winters. No blood, guts, or violence; just creepiness in a neglected film noir classic.

Mitchum, in one of his finest performances, plays the corrupt Preacher, chasing two kids with a secret the Preacher is desperate to find out.  Late in  his career, Mitchum said this was his favorite of all of the films in which he acted.

Charles Laughton directed it, and he thought he had made a classic (he had).  But when the reception was tepid, he reportedly vowed never to direct again.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 27, 2007)

janapur said:


> Eating Raul- it had to have been over 20 years ago.


 
Oh, this is a guilty pleasure!  I'd forgotten about it.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 27, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Ohh - I just remembered.
> 
> Night of the Hunter, with Robert Mitchum and Shelley Winters. No blood, guts, or violence; just creepiness in a neglected film noir classic.
> 
> ...



Oh good lord that movie is great. That's the one where Mitchum has "LOVE" and "HATE" tattooed on his knuckles.

Tom


----------



## bluehende (Mar 27, 2007)

obscured by age



A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum...with Zero Mostel


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*After Hours-A Martin Scorsese Picture from 1985*

About a male office worker going out on a late night date with a stranger he met in a coffee shop in New York and all that happens to him and the people he comes across.  (An underlying take on The Wizard of Oz--he just wants to go home.)  I have always loved this film.  It's mindless fun, but to me, very creative.  I haven't watched it in a few years.  I've got it on VCR and watched it over and over.  (It's time to watch it again).  It has an all-star cast and it is just hilarous.  Griffin Dunne is the main character with Cheech Marin and Tommy Chong, Catherine O'Hara, Rosanna Arquette, Linda Fiorentino, Terri Garr, John Heard, and a bunch of unknowns that were great!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 27, 2007)

Another good obscure movie is Bedazzled, the version with Dudley Moore and Peter Cooke.  It's also a light comedy - about as far removed from Night of the Hunter as a film could possibly be.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 27, 2007)

Some good ones have already been mentioned.  How about "Secrets and Lies" and "Saving Grace," both with Brenda Blethyn, a great British actress.  

Also "Sid and Nancy," with two of the most amazing performances of all time by Gary Oldman (his first major role) and Chloe Webb.  How both of them weren't nominated for Oscars, I just do not know.


----------



## CMF (Mar 27, 2007)

*Blood Simple, The Heart is A Lonely Hunter, The Great Santini*

See the synopsis and reviews here

BLOOD SIMPLE

The Heart is a Lonely Hunter

The Great Santini

Enjoy!

Charles


----------



## BarCol (Mar 28, 2007)

Kathy Q, Rod in LA and Luanne:
Yes Last Starfighter and Dave - loved them both as well as Strictly Ballroom and will have to look up Sordid Lives. 

My husband also saw another one in NZ called The Man who Sued God - Billy Connelly.. Haven't had a chance to look it up, yet either...so many movies so little time....


This is a great thread...will have to see some of these mentioned.


----------



## jillandboy (Mar 28, 2007)

City of God 

The Lives of Others (still in theaters) 

1940's Pride and Prejudice is still my absolute favorite

If you want to laugh, Kingpin is raucaus and hillarious

If you can tolerate Shakespeare TITUS is awesome

Equilibrium w/ Christian Bale is solid 

Brazil? 12 Monkeys, anyone?

And if you've never seen Arrested Development start w/ season 1....

I agree w/ anything Mel Brooks, Memento, House of Games& many others mentioned on the thread and I'll probably come back here and put the ones I haven't seen on my netflix queue (did you know that 500 was the limit?)


----------



## Kathy Q (Mar 28, 2007)

What about "The King of Hearts", "Atlantic City", "Choose Me", and "Things Change"?  All good ones that never saw major distribution.

Kathy Q


----------



## CMF (Mar 29, 2007)

*Favorite line from "Atlantic City"*



Kathy Q said:


> What about "The King of Hearts", "Atlantic City", "Choose Me", and "Things Change"?  All good ones that never saw major distribution.
> 
> Kathy Q



“You should have seen the Atlantic Ocean 30 years ago. It was really something then.” 

The absurdity cracks me up.


Charles


----------



## joycapecod (Mar 29, 2007)

A good indy film is RED BETSY. It was filmed in 2003 and Roger Ebert even gave it a nice review http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20031114/REVIEWS/311140305/1023 .

The only reason I watched it was because my best friend did the hair styling in the film. She turned me on to it and I watched it for that reason only. I then watched it again, and again. It's a WWII film told from a different prospective.

Joyce


----------



## TomCayman (Mar 30, 2007)

Obscurity depends on your audience 

Here's a few of my favourites that are less than frequently mentioned by most :
- Diva (highly stylish French movie)
- 12 Monkeys
- Life is Beautiful
- Full Monty
- Trainspotting 
- The Mission
- V for Vendetta
- A History of Violence
- Shirley Valentine
- Ruben, Ruben
- The Big Lebowski
- This is Spinal Tap
- High Fidelity
- Kind Hearts and Coronets (Alec Guiness Ealing comedy)

Oh, and if you haven't seen Children of Men yet, fantastic film


----------



## DKPerky (Mar 30, 2007)

If you like poker (or Matt Damon) Rounders is quite good.


----------



## mamiecarter (Mar 30, 2007)

*Obscure?*

Escape from Sobivor..Alan Arkin..the jews win,break out of the death camp, the Nazis loose this one

The Profesional, Jean Reno plays the hit man with a heart of gold who bonds to a ten year old orphaned school girl to avenge her murdered family

Something God Made , HBO movie about first open heart surgeries on babies

American Werewolf in London, great camp horror romp

The Young Frankenstein, funny, sophisticated spoof on an old classic

Carmen Jones  Jazz version of the opera made in the 50's with all black cast and it rocks!

The Lady Eve  old black and white with Barbra Stanwick and Carey Grant, romantic and Funny!!!

Spartacus, the originald with Burt Lancaster .You can get it from net flicks with all the Hayes Office cuts restored and the nauty bits are witty not salacious.

You can get them all from Net Flicks.In fact if you like obscure movies net flics is a must.

 House of Games is all everyone else says it is.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 30, 2007)

I also enjoyed _Moon Over Parador_.

For anyone who might have enjoyed that Kevin Costner - Sigourney Weaver piece of dreck titled "_Dave_", it's the vastly better movie the plot for Dave was pirated from without credit. MoP is not a great movie, but it's enjoyable and is vastly better than the putrid _Dave_.


----------



## Kathy Q (Mar 31, 2007)

mamiecarter said:


> The Profesional, Jean Reno plays the hit man with a heart of gold who bonds to a ten year old orphaned school girl to avenge her murdered family



The 10 year old was Natalie Portman.  I think it was her first major role.  I'm not very good with suspense or violent movies, but I really thought the Professional was exceptional.  I also enjoyed her in Where the Heart Is.

Kathy Q


----------



## mas (Mar 31, 2007)

*Grand Canyon*

Another obscure title that I've seen in checkout lines at Target and elsewhere is Grand Canyon with Kevin Kline and Steve Martin.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 31, 2007)

*Whistle Down The Wind.*

So old it's filmed in, in, in . . . in black & white.  So old (1961) it's bound to be hard to find in the video stores.  So old it came out back when movies were clean & sex was dirty.  Even so, Whistle Down The Wind is highly recommended.  Try it.  You'll like it. 

Andrew Lloyd Webber liked it so well he & a collaborator came up with a musical stage version.  Who'd a-thunk? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Local Hero*



BarCol said:


> Greenfingers****** - Clive Owen, Helen Murren
> Priscilla Queen of the Desert
> Muriels Wedding - Toni Colette
> The Dish****** Sam Neil
> ...



Ah - Local Hero with Burt Lancaster as a seemingly crazy CEO. As charming as a film can get. One of my all time favorites. I even have it on my Treo for watching while traveling. Great music from Mark Knophler. My favorite quote "How can you do business with a man without a door?" The rabbit story still makes me sad.  

I haven't seen it in years but Paris Texas (1984) with Harry Dean Stanton and  Dean Stockwell is one I remember fondly.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 31, 2007)

*A few more hidden gems*



TomCayman said:


> Obscurity depends on your audience
> 
> 
> - This is Spinal Tap
> -



Another that got some of the space on my Treo.  I like many of the Christoher Guest movies: 

A Mighty Wind 
Best In Show
Waiting for Guffman 

All are subtle, very funny and extremely well written. Of course they say he writes very little and most of the films come from improvisation - whatever they are hilarious. 

Finally two of my all time favorites neither of which make any top 10 lists:

The Black Bird  with George Segal. A funny twist on Sam Spade Almost universally panned but we found it really enjoyable. 

A New Leaf with Elaine May and Walter Matthau.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 31, 2007)

*Two More Outstanding Golden Oldies.*

Used Cars (1980), with Kurt Russell & Jack Warden. 

The Wheeler Dealers (1963), with Lee Remick & James Garner -- also Jim Backus, Chill Wills, Phil Harris, Louis Nye, John Astin, Pat Harrington Jr., & Alan Sues.  
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 31, 2007)

*Platinum Golden Oldie.*

Here is another classic so old it was shot on black & white film (& also came out back in the good old days when movies were clean & sex was dirty) -- The Americanization Of Emily (1964), with James Garner & Julie Andrews. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Andar (Mar 31, 2007)

Loved this thread; my netflix queue was empty;  Now I get to expand my horizons!


----------



## Kathy Q (Mar 31, 2007)

Andar said:


> Loved this thread; my netflix queue was empty;  Now I get to expand my horizons!



Don't forget to tell us which ones make your "Best" list!

Kathy Q


----------



## Kay H (Mar 31, 2007)

I guess I don't watch many movies.  Would you believe that I did not see one of the movies listed!


----------



## akbmusic (Apr 1, 2007)

*A Cohen brothers flick*

_The Man who Wasn't There_.  It's all filmed in black and white and stars Billy Bob Thornton. Carries all the usual Cohen-irony, but not the humor. The acting/story are excellent!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 1, 2007)

Some really great recommendations in this thread...

I'll second/add..

Muriel's Wedding
Waking Ned Devine
Office Space
Brazil


----------



## mo1950 (Apr 1, 2007)

Bright Leaf     1949   starring Gary Cooper     about raising tobacco


----------



## Kathy Q (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm getting a little nervous.  I've seen most of the movies suggested here.  Does that mean I'm obscure?   

Kathy Q


----------



## Laurie (Apr 1, 2007)

janapur said:


> Eating Raul- it had to have been over 20 years ago.


I *loved* this film, it really made me laugh. Then I took several friends to see it, and none of them laughed at all, just watched it deadpan - they were horrified. Glad to meet someone else who liked it!


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 2, 2007)

Some really good films mentioned here - especially "Whistle Down the Wind," which I actually saw when I was a kid in the movie theater.  (Understood it a whole lot better when I saw it again as an adult!)  

But but but - I don't consider "This is Spinal Tap" to be an obscure movie.  Maybe it's just me.  I actually listed it in the other thread as the funniest movie of all time!!  When we finally broke down and bought a DVD player a few years ago, this was our first purchase.


----------



## PeterS (Apr 2, 2007)

mas said:


> Another obscure title that I've seen in checkout lines at Target and elsewhere is Grand Canyon with Kevin Kline and Steve Martin.



Loved Grand Canyon and it referrences my addition to the the list...

"Sullivan's Travels" great oldie... B/W

In the closing scene of Grand Canyon, Steve Martin's character talking to Kevin Kline saying all life's questions are answered in the movies and refers to Sullivan's Travels as similiar to his experience of a moviemaker that loses his way and finally finds his way home...

In Sullivan's Travels the title character is a moviemaker who wants to get away from comedies and make an important piece about the depression called... Brother where art thou? ... (Yes this is where the Cohen brothers got the title for their Clooney flick)...

Seems the more I read about it, the more directors and such list it as one of their favorites.

Also for all you Disney fans, it includes a piece of a Mickey Mouse short, which is the first appearance of Mickey Mouse in a full length film, and one if not the only time, not in a disney owned movie or short.

Pete


----------



## Kay H (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea, I saw Waking Ned Devine years ago and I thoughr it was humerous.  Now I don't feel left out!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 2, 2007)

*Obscure Enough To Qualify?*

I'm talking about 2 highly enjoyable Kevin Spacey movies... 

K-PAX (2001), with Jeff Bridges & Alfre Woodard...

...also Beyond The Sea  (2004), an amazing _tour de force_ in which the starring actor also did the writing & directing, as well as singing all the old Bobby Darin tunes himself.  Fantastic.  Also featuring Kate Bosworth, John Goodman, & Bob Hoskins. A ripping good show. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 2, 2007)

I was glad that someone (Night Nurse?) mentioned "Harold & Maude".  I was fascinated by that movie, and saw it 3 times.  It took me about halfway through the first time to "get it".  

Another old on that I watch whenever I can catch it is, "Home From the Hill", with Robert Mitchum.  Jean


----------



## mamiecarter (Apr 3, 2007)

*No movie is obscure unless you haven't seen it*

Net Flicks has saved my movie seeing experiences. I am sick of endless special effects, no character development, fluffy plot, look-a-like stars that all use the same plastic surgeon and totally forgetable one season box office hits.

Favorite Obscure Movie Categories:

All chinese movies made on the mainland without marshall arts (To Live, Raise the Red Latern, lots more with beutiful chinese women playing leading roles and scenery out of a chineese brush painting.)

All Italian movies except spagetti Westerns (Swept Away, Devource Italian Style, 1900, The Leopard, the Tree of Wooden Clogs, Satiricon, endless list) Italian movies are typically vivid, earthy, humerous, have plots, stars that can act, scenery like a trip to Italy, Erotic but not pornographic.

Japanese movies, especially Samarai movies.Like Seven Samari, Throne of Blood, Ran, Samarai trilogy History, costumes, swordfights,
drama. Color and spectacular authentic costumes. Jappanese comidies are funny too (Taxing Woman, Tampopo)

Travel the world via movies !


----------

